# Thinking about getting implants



## Tinydancer (Jan 24, 2004)

*Has anyone done this? What are your opinions?*


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 25, 2004)

I used to think that I would never get them myself but I've changed my mind after having my child and gravity is starting to affect me now




I'm interested in hearing about this more too so if anyone has gone through it please share the experience with us. I did a little research about breast implants couple of months ago and found out that the cost really depends on the doctor you choose (anywhere from $4000-$8,000) and that it's really important to do a lot of research on the doctor. It's best to go to a doctor that someone you know already has gone and is happy with the results. These days having breast implants isn't all about being porno in my opion. You can really have natural results unless you opt to have the porno look and also opt to dress like that after you get them.


----------



## Tinydancer (Jan 25, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* I used to think that I would never get them myself but I've changed my mind after having my child and gravity is starting to affect me now



I'm interested in hearing about this more too so if anyone has gone through it please share the experience with us. I did a little research about breast implants couple of months ago and found out that the cost really depends on the doctor you choose (anywhere from $4000-$8,000) and that it's really important to do a lot of research on the doctor. It's best to go to a doctor that someone you know already has gone and is happy with the results. These days having breast implants isn't all about being porno in my opion. You can really have natural results unless you opt to have the porno look and also opt to dress like that after you get them. *I totally agree. If I do it, it will be natural. I work with a lot of girls that have had it done. Unfortunitly, they all say that the Dr's almost always sway them to go bigger than they anticipated. Strange. Anyways, I'm really wanting to do this but I want to make sure its the right decision so, I figure if in a year I still want to do it, I'm doing it. A few years back I wanted to get a tattoo. I told myself that if I stil wanted it in a year then I'll do it, well about a year later I didn't want anything to do with tattoos, so this method of thinking works for me. LOL*


----------



## alittleweirdo (Jan 25, 2004)

Personally, I have naturally large breasts and it can be really annoying to find clothes that fit right! I don't know what size you are thinking of, but I have the hardest time finding button down shirts/sweaters that look right. Just something to consider. And are you sure that implants are necessary? Have you tried padded/push-up bras? I think some of them can look natural, and would cheaper/safer than having surgery.


----------



## Mz LaLa (Jan 25, 2004)

I think big boobs are overated personally lol. My boobs aren't even that huge or anything and half the time I wish that I had smaller ones





The only thing I like that implants do is give that more *ahem* 'perky' look lol but a good bra will do that





I'm pretty happy with my body tho, so I guess at this point I could never fathom having surgery to change anything, but if you think it is something that would definitly make you happy, I say to each her own.


----------



## Tinydancer (Jan 25, 2004)

*If I do it I'm only going to a full B small C. I'm totally happy with my body as it is, so is the man



I would do it because I think it looks great and I could wear more of a variety of clothes.*

Originally Posted by *Mz LaLa* I think big boobs are overated personally lol. My boobs aren't even that huge or anything and half the time I wish that I had smaller ones



The only thing I like that implants do is give that more *ahem* 'perky' look lol but a good bra will do that





I'm pretty happy with my body tho, so I guess at this point I could never fathom having surgery to change anything, but if you think it is something that would definitly make you happy, I say to each her own.


----------



## stacie0129 (Apr 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tinydancer* *If I do it I'm only going to a full B small C. I'm totally happy with my body as it is, so is the man



I would do it because I think it looks great and I could wear more of a variety of clothes.* I've had it done so if your still interested let me know. I researched it forever before I did it and I'm very happy with the results.


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 28, 2005)

OK, I hope I won't get bashed here, but I would never consider breast implants. (And I am barely an A cup, it's very hard for me to find bras that are small enough -- only because I have to wear a 36A to fit around my ribcage. If I could fit into a 32A or 34A the cups would fit.) But I would just feel that getting breast implants is giving into society's message that you have to have big boobs to be beautiful. Now of course you have to draw the line somewhere -- some people could argue that you shouldn't wear makeup, wear trendy clothes, lose/gain weight, shave your legs, etc because that's just fitting into to society! So I guess for me, the line is drawn at surgery and anything unhealthy (e.g. eating disorders) -- I want to make the most of the body God give me, but not try to create a whole new body!

Now I can understand the lure of wanting clothes to fit better, but honestly, as long as I can find a bra that fits I don't have problems with clothes -- or at least, if a shirt doesn't fit it's not just because my boobs are small, it's usually because my shoulders are too narrow or I'm just too slender all over



Plus with the right fitting clothes and bras (I don't even wear padded bras, just nice shaped "stiff" bras), I can still have a little cleavage and curves -- if I had much bigger boobs it would probably be out of proportion with my slender frame anyway. (Plus I've known girls that wear padded bras and lots of times you can tell, because their chest is flat above the shirt and suddenly they're curvier under the shirt! lol At least you can tell mine are real when I wear a low-cut shirt



)

But those are just my personal thoughts, I know others think differently


----------



## wongy74 (Apr 28, 2005)

There was a time when I thought that I was definately going to do it. I'm small chested- 32B or 34A, depending on the brand. It's not so easy to look nice in all the tops I would like to wear, so I wanted to get my breasts done- so I could easily fill out tops.

But since then, I have seen way too much plastic surgery footage. Just watching them deters me from getting my breasts done. I mean that looks like it hurts A LOT.

To me, the health risks involved in the surgery outweigh any possible benefit. People die just from the anesthesia, like the lady who wrote the book that the First Wives Club was based on. And even if you get out of the surgery okay, you may have the hard breast thing or the implant could pop or leak, both of which mean that you have to get another surgery. I would never want to subject myself to all these risks for purely cosmetic purposes.


----------



## wongy74 (Apr 28, 2005)

I'd like to note that I voted that breast implant surgery is acceptable. If you want to do it, it's fine by me. However, my personal choice is to not subject my body to unnecessary, risky surgery.


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 28, 2005)

Its human nature to not be satisfied with what we've got. And us women are our own worst critic when it comes to our bodies. Those who are big busted want to be small and those who are small, want to be big. I'm the kind of person that believes we should just accept and love what we've got.

IMO, unless you've become maimed or deformed in an accident, or had your breast removed due to cancer, I don't believe in implants. Now getting them _"lifted"_ after having kids, that I don't have a problem with. Its actual implants that I don't agree with. There are pros and cons to being either big busted or small, so there's *NOTHING *out there that's going to be perfect *even if you* do get implants. I've always been able to tell implants from non-implants from looking at photgraphs. Plus IMO, there is the stigma attached to having implants, yup - the porn star thing, etc., I look at Pamela Anderson and she's a joke, a cartoon character.



So even though she may be laughing all the way to bank, she still looks like a freak to me (and I'm being way too polite).





Anyway, that's MY opinion, not everyone else may share it, but hey, to each his/her own. I just don't believe in messing with nature.


----------



## lilla (Apr 28, 2005)

I have 34A size and I am happy with them. I am sure my husband would like it bigger but he never complained about them. I am a tiny woman and I don't want to attrack all attention to a certain place.... I bought a push up bra from Victoria Secret one time and at 4th of July picnic, all male friends talked to my chest instead of my face



It made me very uncomfortable and never wanted to wear it again.


----------



## envymi (Apr 28, 2005)

Hmmmm, interesting topic. OK, so I am in a business where how I look and how my body looks really matters. I never really gave much thought to implants. I was a full D cup when I was 12 yrs old, but then I lost some weight in HS and the first thing that went were my breasts. Before I had my son I was a full C, then I breastfed for a minute and blew up to an Fcup. Now I'm barely fitting into a C. I went back in front of the camera and considered implants, but not too seriously. I did visit about 5 doctors for consultations just to see my options. Now, I'm in the best shape I've ever been in my life and for the first time ever I can't stand my breasts at all. After months of discussions and arguments with my BF, I've finally got him to agree with me and this means I'm getting implants as soon as we can schedule some time to take a few weeks off and as soon as I can be fit into Dr. Garth Fisher's appts. Now, regardless of what I do for a living, I think I'd still be getting breasts now just cuz *I* *want to *. I've always had a nice little hourglass shape but I feel like I'm lacking so much right now in the chest compared to what I used to have,so just to put myself at ease I need a little help from the DR



But I'm only filling up the skin I've got...I don't want HUGE I just want full.


----------



## K*O* (Apr 28, 2005)

*Yeah Lilla, me too 34A -(Itty-bitty-titty-club) (&amp; proud of it )



*

*- At this point of time in my life, the thought of getting implants scares me



with all the recalls with silicone, and problems down the road people have had....no way, jose !*

*



What I guess that some people don't realize, is that they say "I'm getting saline implants, not silicone"!!, However, don't they realize that they're still made with silicone??? (duh), - saline is just the solution thats injected into the bag.,silicone is silicone &amp; it's still an un-natural substance that you're putting in your body*..


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* Very well said, and I completely agree. I too, also have small boobs - I'm only a 34A but I wouldn't consider getting implants either because then they wouldn't fit my small frame anymore. Besides, whenever I complain about my boobs, my bf stops my tirade by telling me that they are perfect the way they are. How can I keep on complaining after that? :icon_love hehe, hubby does the same thing with me -- but he is obsessed with my boobs and probably always will be regardless of their size


----------



## K*O* (Apr 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* I guess i am fortunate (in my opinion anyway) to have big boobs (36FF), if i had smaller boobs, i'm sure surgery is something i'd consider, cos something about the look of a larger chest (not cartoon size) is very womanly &amp; sexy to me.
If they sag after having kids, an uplift is something i'd consider. each to their own. xx

Trisha 36FF - Holy $%*#? Those must kill ya! ! ! my god!


----------



## Geek (Apr 29, 2005)

wow


----------



## K*O* (Apr 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* EDITS Now calm down Tony.....Trisha is only doing headshots!!! So put your tongue back in your head :icon_love


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 29, 2005)

i don't even know how big 36FF is, but i'm a 40C and if i'm big, then WOW, you're huge LOL!

i always thought about getting implants (to make them a little bigger), but i guess i thought about it because i knew i could chicken out any time. i never see anything wrong with girls who want them, though.


----------



## tylda1969 (Apr 29, 2005)

_I would love to get implants. There is several of my friend that would also do it, we always joke that if we all went at the same time maybe we could get a better deal. Everyone told me after breastfeeding my kids that I would keep the big boobs. They all LIED! My kids sucked me dry. Theres nothing left. I'm sure that I will never get the implants too expensive, but I can dream. Like someone else said you always want what you don't have. __



_


----------



## wongy74 (Apr 29, 2005)

I agree with you about the "unnatural substance" you're putting into your body, but saline is safer than the old silicone implants because if the saline leaks out, it won't harm you. But if you have silicone filled implants, the silicone would likely cause harm (IIRC, cancer is one of the results?)

Ok, anyway, I have one more thought about implants. Generally speaking, bigger breasted women attract different kinds of men than small breasted women.

Being a small breasted woman all your life probably makes you think a little differently than large breasted women because your existence and experiences are slightly different because of a small fact (no pun intended). So you may want to consider this because you may have "small" views with a newly "big" chest.

Moreover, like it or not, (and I'm sure some can attest to this) you may not be taken as seriously with large breasts. It's like a blonde v. brunette thing almost. Like Lilla said, where are people going to be looking? In the business and professional realms, it's hard enough being taken seriously as a woman.

This depends on proportion too. I mean, if you're a size 0 and have size C boobs, let me tell you, boobs are all you will see! My friend is a size 3 and has a full C cup implant... I can see what the eyes in the room are looking at. She's a tiny tiny woman with boobs way too big for her body, which is fine since she's comfortable with that.

I hope this makes sense and I hope I didn't offend anyone. I'm not weighing pros and cons of having big boobs. It's just good to think about the possible effects it will have on someone with small boobs going big.

Originally Posted by *K*O** *Yeah Lilla, me too 34A -(Itty-bitty-titty-club) (&amp; proud of it )




*
*- At this point of time in my life, the thought of getting implants scares me



with all the recalls with silicone, and problems down the road people have had....no way, jose !*

*



What I guess that some people don't realize, is that they say "I'm getting saline implants, not silicone"!!, However, don't they realize that they're still made with silicone??? (duh), - saline is just the solution thats injected into the bag.,silicone is silicone &amp; it's still an un-natural substance that you're putting in your body*..


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 29, 2005)

Well said Jess!



I know what you mean about WHO's attention you'd get... I'm small chested but even though I'd love it if they were bigger, I see what my larger chested friends attract. I mean I've had my share of "them"... but they take one look at their boobs and it's like BAM! That's the new fixation - not the person or the conversation. I mean half of them don't walk back over to their friends and say... "wow, she has a great sense of humor' if she's got D cup boobs in a Shirt the size of something a toddler would wear. LOL



A co-worker of mine just got implants... she says they are a full C, but I don't know - those things are HUGE!!!! And even though she said beforehand that she was "doing it to correct a problem" (one breast was a bit larger than the other - but not very noticable unless pointed out) but now she has this whole new "look at me, I have giant boobs" attitude. She is now wearing the skimpiest tops to work, and any guy that walks in comments on them &amp; her to my boss (which they are not happy about &amp; have talked to her about her new 'assets') But she's just eating up all the attention they get. She'll barely have them covered in tops and she'll be constantly touching them when she thinks nobody is looking! LOL



But to each his own I guess... its just amazing how someone's personality will change from a few cc's of saline pumped into their breasts.





Oh yeah.... I almost forgot.... A FF TRISHA!!!!????



OMG!!!!! How do you not fall forward!?!?!


----------



## Liz (Apr 29, 2005)

i won't get them myself. i wanted to get them before, but my bf convinced me not to.

implants are getting more and more common. some women get them for men or for men to be more attracted to them. not all, but some. but since implants are getting more common, guys are getting tired of them and are looking for natural breasts. even girls who want to be strippers of try to pose for playboy, they're strating to look for natural breasts.

ok, that's all outside reactions.

i've looked around at different websites and they show the before and after pics where they look like obvious impants, way high, or something.

and there are after pics that don't look good at all.

and they show pics of when they don't come out right. like they mis-shaped, snoopy boobs, sagging, body reactions to implants, etc.

plus it's not just a one time deal. you have to do stuff down the road, something like every 10 years.

but, it's a personal decision, and i don't tell people what to do.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* plus it's not just a one time deal. you have to do stuff down the road, something like every 10 years. 
yeah I was surprised when I first heard that - I didn't know that you'd have to have them re-done!



That's expensive! I agree with you about how common they are now - implants are everywhere! And I've seen shows where a girl has had implants to pose for Playboy, only to be turned away b/c they don't want models with implants! That has to make some girls pretty upset! I mean I've always wished I was born 'blessed' w/ a big chest...but I don't think I could go through with the surgery to get them. I've also seen a lot of mishaps - and all the research you do on a good doctor, you never know what could happen. I've seen things about girls getting implants, only to become almost crippled a year later from adverse reactions their body has to the 'foreign' objects. It's scary! It just doesn't seem worth it to me anymore.... maybe it's just my perception of myself that has changed over the years... I'm lucky that I have a guy that could care less about how big my boobs are - so I really don't consider it a big issue anymore. I'd rather work on losing weight, or quitting smoking, or advancing in my career and my life than about my boobs. Just doesn't seem to be an issue anymore.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* she says they are a full C, but I don't know - those things are HUGE!!!! And even though she said beforehand that she was "doing it to correct a problem" (one breast was a bit larger than the other - but not very noticable unless pointed out) 98% of females have that and i think those who say it's because of that, just want it as an excuse because they just want a bigger chest.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* 98% of females have that and i think those who say it's because of that, just want it as an excuse because they just want a bigger chest. Yeah, I agree... especially with her. Because she just didn't get ONE implant to 'correct' the smaller one (that wasn't much smaller) but she got them BOTH done... and got them larger than before! (and her natural boobs was quite big to begin with)


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wongy74* Moreover, like it or not, (and I'm sure some can attest to this) you may not be taken as seriously with large breasts. It's like a blonde v. brunette thing almost. Like Lilla said, where are people going to be looking? In the business and professional realms, it's hard enough being taken seriously as a woman. Very good point .... I'm already in a field that is statistically over 80% male (in the US), so if I'm going to be drawing attention to myself I want it to be because of the awesome computer programs I write, not because of my awesome boobs!



Plus I'm already a natural blonde so there's already one hurdle to overcome! lol


----------



## wongy74 (Apr 29, 2005)

Trisha~ Holy [email protected]!



How don't you fall over?!?! You must have a very strong back/stomach muscles.





Janelle~ LOL, at least your co-worker likes her new boobs!



My friend's "full C's" didn't look like C's either. I mean, I have friends that have C-cup breasts naturally and are as thin as the friend who got the boob job. My "natural" friends don't look anything like the one with the boob job! I think they were probably D's. Maybe in plastic surgeon terms, a "full C" is a "D."


----------



## Joyeuux (Apr 29, 2005)

I can understand the need for reconstructive surgery (ie: a nose job after a car accident) as well as the medical need for a breast reduction (because of back problems). But in terms of plain cosmetic surgery, no thanks. I had surgery for an ovarian cyst and the thought of going under the knife voluntarily does NOT appeal to me at all. My breasts are average and I'm content with that.


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 29, 2005)

Janelle is *SO* right on target. One of my husband's relatives got implants and all of a sudden these boobs are slapping everyone in the face - LOL (ok, not literally) but yeah, now they are on display for all to see. No one looks at her face or comments on what she knows or doesn't know. It's only the boob factor. I was invited to her house for a pool party and *I* was embarrassed because she had on this miniscule bikini top.



People buy boobs and their personality changes.





I've always felt this way --&gt; that if someone remarked on my boobs, as opposed to something concerning "knowledge", etc. _(not that I'm an genuis),_ I'd be insulted. I'd much rather be known for my smarts than my tits.


----------



## glamslam (Apr 29, 2005)

I voted "yes" implants are ok. But I don't think it should be for sexual reasons alone. Nor should it be done to please another person, or "fix" a person's self esteem. It's a very personal choice.

I'd always been large chested, then when I had kids they kinda went south! I'd love to get a lift and probably an implant, not to be bigger but b/c I've lost a lot of fullness at the top. I want to do it, but I don't know if I will. I'm still afraid of the possible complications. I really dislike my breasts as they are now. Well, since I don't have the money right now, I guess it doesn't matter! But in a few months when I get a large amount of money in a settlement from my ex...





Trisha, you are awesome...I love your attitude! I myself would be beyond thrilled to get down to a size 12 or 14 (US). I would actually be lookin' svelte at that size b/c I have a large frame. And I love my womanly hips and butt! Let's work those curves!


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 29, 2005)

Sizes 10-14 can look great if you're taller or have a larger frame! I've known several women who wear those sizes but are in great porportion given their frame or height. Honestly I would love to gain a few sizes, so that I could more easily find clothes that fit and so I'd have some more curves! (It seems like most affordable department stores like JC Penny's stop at a size 6 which means I have to shop in the Junoir's section .... which is rather frustrating since I'm trying to not look like a teenager anymore! lol)


----------



## envymi (Apr 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* Sizes 10-14 can look great if you're taller or have a larger frame! I've known several women who wear those sizes but are in great porportion given their frame or height. Honestly I would love to gain a few sizes, so that I could more easily find clothes that fit and so I'd have some more curves! (It seems like most affordable department stores like JC Penny's stop at a size 6 which means I have to shop in the Junoir's section .... which is rather frustrating since I'm trying to not look like a teenager anymore! lol) Taller? I'm only 5'3" and I'm usually an 8-10, but nobody ever believes me when I tell them that. They expect me to be like a size 2-4 or something. But I've never been a typical "petite" girl.


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 29, 2005)

hey, I said "taller OR have a larger frame"



And actually, if you look at the sizing charts in clothing catalogs, my waist is a size 8, but my hips are a size 2 and since most pants fit low on the hips I usually have to buy 2's. (My wedding dress was a size 8 though so it would fit in the waist -- we just had to take it in a lot up top! lol) And I'm just a little under 5'5" -- if my hips and bust were larger and in proportion to my waist, I'm sure I'd look great at a size 8! But sorry, I didn't mean to offend anyone that's a size 10 or above and not tall, I was just agreeing with the girls that said they would look good at a size 10-14 since some people think those sizes are big. I certainly agree that the smallest sizes are not best for everyone!

Sheesh, I ought to stop talking before I put my foot in my mouth again!


----------



## Liz (Apr 29, 2005)

my bf is amazed that i don't look the weight that i am. i'm a size 12 in express jeans and a 38c. if i wear dresses, i'm a 14 because i have a wide ribcage/back area. my goal is to be a size 8 though. maybe even a size 6.


----------



## envymi (Apr 29, 2005)

hehe. no prob girlgeek, sometimes I just give people a hard time


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 29, 2005)

Not only do *Express *clothes run small, the sleeves on their tops must be made for people with abnormally long arms



- They piss me off.


----------



## Liz (Apr 29, 2005)

i'm more of a 2 hour glass. lol! j/k. i do have an hour glass shape though. i've got the shoulders/boobs and the hips. and my waist is going down/in now that i've been losing weight.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 30, 2005)

I wish I were a size 6 again! Try doubling that and thats where I am now... and being I'm only 5'2", it's not a very good look



I used to be thin - I was never "skinny" but I was average... now my legs and arms have blown up over the years, and they only accentuate my already bubble a$$. The only thing I have going is that my waist is still pretty small, and stomach is still relatively flat- but everything that was once 'good parts' have all gone fat...



It's especially hard finding pants that fit, because not only do they have to be short in length, they have to be big enough to fit my butt and hips, but then I giant gap where the waistband sticks out like 4" past my back... hence why I hate shopping for clothes lately.


----------



## K*O* (Apr 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I wish I were a size 6 again! Try doubling that and thats where I am now... and being I'm only 5'2", it's not a very good look



I used to be thin - I was never "skinny" but I was average... now my legs and arms have blown up over the years, and they only accentuate my already bubble a$$. The only thing I have going is that my waist is still pretty small, and stomach is still relatively flat- but everything that was once 'good parts' have all gone fat...



It's especially hard finding pants that fit, because not only do they have to be short in length, they have to be big enough to fit my butt and hips, but then I giant gap where the waistband sticks out like 4" past my back... hence why I hate shopping for clothes lately.



My poor baby....I feel for you...Menopause is not a happy playing ground either! Think how I feel....(no body's ever happy) Janelle, when we hit Lotto, we're doing LIPO !!!!



(2-fer)


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** My poor baby....I feel for you...Menopause is not a happy playing ground either! Think how I feel....(no body's ever happy) Janelle, when we hit Lotto, we're doing LIPO !!!!




(2-fer) Good! Sign me up!


----------



## flychick767 (Oct 12, 2006)

Right now I am happy with my 34B's. And my guy likes them, so I guess I get to save the $5000 new boobs would cost me.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 12, 2006)

I really want some, im a 34A



my ex-bf loved them but still, I can't wear certain shirts. At first I loved them, I was like whatever, there mine. But then a friend of mine recently made a comment about how tinny my boobs are


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *alittleweirdo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Personally, I have naturally large breasts and it can be really annoying to find clothes that fit right! I don't know what size you are thinking of, but I have the hardest time finding button down shirts/sweaters that look right. Just something to consider.And are you sure that implants are necessary? Have you tried padded/push-up bras? I think some of them can look natural, and would cheaper/safer than having surgery.

And they are heavy. As long as its your decison than go for it.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 12, 2006)

I'd get implants in almost a heartbeat if I could afford them! It's something I've wanted for years, and since technology and the procedures have improved SO much since, I'd definitely do it! Especially if Dr. Ray was the surgeon! Yummy! LOL!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't think there is anything wrong with getting implants if you are doing it for your own personal satisfaction and your positive it is something that you want, I would consider it. Be meticulous about the surgeon you choose. It is true that many doctors will pressure you or talk to you about getting a bigger size than planned. I've noticed this on shows like Dr.90210. I think it is just because they want you to get your money's worth, after all, it is an expensive operation! Either way, good luck!


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 14, 2006)

I think it's acceptable. I always wanted them because I always felt "inadequate". I'm a 32 or 34 B. I don't really think I would ever get them now, just cause the whole surgery part freaks me out, and I'm a constant worrier, so I feel I would always be worried about something happening after I got them. For the most part I'm satisfied with the way I look now, cause Victoria's Secret push-up bras can do wonders. I just wish I could fill out a bathing suit better, that's all. I'm more interested in a nose job first though.


----------



## Andi (Oct 14, 2006)

I wouldnÂ´t mind going up one cupsize...but right now my boobs are perfect as they are for their size (34B), no sagging or any other flaws. IÂ´d be crazy to undergo surgery just to go ONE cupsize bigger (and I really couldnÂ´t go larger than a C cup cause IÂ´m skinny, and I fear that IÂ´d already look too much like a human barbie doll with just the C-cup)

But if having kids totally change my boobs in the future (which I know I coulnÂ´t handle) IÂ´d get implants for sure. I know I couldnÂ´t look at myself in the mirror anymore if I hate my body


----------



## han (Oct 14, 2006)

i say if thats something you have thought about and want go for it i got implants 9 years ago and have had no problems it's really important to pick and choose the right surgeon i paid $20000 more than my friend who got hers after me and her boobs look alful and scared up and yes the implants are suppose to be replace around the 10 year mark so im fixing to redo mine and go up a cup size the recovery was easy i was back to work in three days but that all depends on the right surgeon


----------



## Lorea (Oct 15, 2006)

I used to be really anti-implants because I thought it was a crutch for people to "fix" their self-esteem. I've completely changed my mindset though!

Most of my friends that have gotten the implants have gotten them after childbirth and after looking at what childbirth does to your body, I can completely understand! It's amazing what it can do. Also, my friends that have had them done have been so much happier with themselves afterwards - it just shows you how we're all a product of our environment.


----------



## mintesa (Oct 15, 2006)

I agree with Amethyst and girl_geek, yeah unless one boob got cancer or got lost somehow i wouldnt do an implant.

I have thought about it since i have small boobs. But when i saw the in person, in the showering are in the swimming pool, i was 100% sure i wont get them... when the girl would bend over, you could see the implant moving around in the skin... that was too alien for me...

And i think i would use the money for something else






And in any other way it is just unnecessary, other people have worse problems than some boob that already is a boob.

But i am not against it. Any one who thinks should have it then you should go for it. But be sure to have thought about it for a long time. And be sure to not regret it.


----------



## ForeverPink (Oct 15, 2006)

I've had them. Did it for my own satisfaction and only mine. I've never looked back. Love them and so so glad I did it. Went from a 34B to a 34D.

If anybody would like me to PM them with details then let me know.

It hurt. I was uncomfortable for quite a few weeks but.......... Id do it again a million times over

Lorraine


----------



## Angie2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm planning to have them in December (if I can come up with all the money)...also getting a tummy tuck at the same time. I've been wanting the tummy tuck for years and the last few years, the boobs.


----------



## han (Oct 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with Amethyst and girl_geek, yeah unless one boob got cancer or got lost somehow i wouldnt do an implant.
I have thought about it since i have small boobs. But when i saw the in person, in the showering are in the swimming pool, i was 100% sure i wont get them... when the girl would bend over, you could see the implant moving around in the skin... that was too alien for me...

And i think i would use the money for something else





And in any other way it is just unnecessary, other people have worse problems than some boob that already is a boob.

But i am not against it. Any one who thinks should have it then you should go for it. But be sure to have thought about it for a long time. And be sure to not regret it.

sorry but i disagree i mean if your happy with your boobs thats great and yea it might be a waste of money for you since ur are small and perky= perfect but not all people feel that way specialy after child birth so if some one feels like they want to pay to get back what child birth took a way it's not a waste of money matter of fact the best $5000 i ever spent and looking forward in doing so again and about the implants moveing around thats - compared to the nice firm boobs you gain and the new silicone impants are leak proof you can cut it in half and the gel doesnt move and they look and feel very real unlike the so called safer saline so i think if some one need a lil confidence /self esteem boost GO FOR IT


----------



## PerfectMistake (Oct 15, 2006)

I am in no need for implants haha! I am a size 36D! I REALLY would like some work done on them though. I started to look into getting a lift because I am only 21 and they already sag (having a baby and them just being big caused the problem.

But I think that people can get them and still look very nice. Yes, small boobs can look SO cute on some people, but if you don't mind the recovery and if it would increase your self image, I say do it! But only you can make that decision for yourself



. It's just those gals like Pamela Anderson when the implants are just to big for such a little body I don't like so much.


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sorry but i disagree i mean if your happy with your boobs thats great and yea it might be a waste of money for you since ur are small and perky= perfect but not all people feel that way specialy after child birth so if some one feels like they want to pay to get back what child birth took a way it's not a waste of money matter of fact the best $5000 i ever spent and looking forward in doing so again and about the implants moveing around thats - compared to the nice firm boobs you gain and the new silicone impants are leak proof you can cut it in half and the gel doesnt move and they look and feel very real unlike the so called safer saline so i think if some one need a lil confidence /self esteem boost GO FOR IT Well, small and perky may not always be perfect -- yesterday I just bought the first bra in 5 or 6 years that fit me perfectly, and it is a size 36AA! Yeah, a super-hard size to find -- I could only find two brands in the whole mall that made that size at all, and only one of those brands made a nice underwire style. (The other brand only made soft-cup wire-free bras -- those do nothing for me, I might as well not even wear a bra!) Before I bought that bra, I tried on 20 (yes I counted) 36A's and they were all too big! Very frustrating! So I would love it if my boobs were just a little bigger, just so I could buy regular 36A's and have more than one bra in the whole mall that fits!
But I still don't think I could ever bring myself to get implants. I still think it's just giving into society's message that you have to have big boobs to be beautiful. I think that if more people in our society would embrace boobs of _all_ sizes, there would be a lot fewer people getting boob jobs! And while I haven't had kids yet so I don't really know how I will react, I don't think I'd even want to get implants after childbirth. Again, it just seems like our society can't embrace a post-childbirth body as beautiful, so many people think you have to have perky, perfect boobs to really be beautiful! Why can't sagging post-childbirth boobs be beautiful? After all, it's a sign that you have brought a new life into the world -- most people agree that being a mother is one of the best "jobs" there is!



It seems like we are getting better at realizing that you don't have to be super skinny to be beautiful, so if we are accepting waistlines of more varied sizes as beautiful, why can't we accept more sizes and shapes of boobs as beautiful too? I even took out the removable padding from the bra I bought yesterday because I didn't like seeing my boobs looking bigger when I knew it was fake!

Plus, I am way too frugal, I cringed when I bought a $45 bra yesterday, there's no way I'd ever spend thousands of dollars on a boob job!











However, like I said, those are just my thoughts. If you truly want to get implants just for yourself -- not for what other people think of you, not for what your significant other wants, not as a way to attract a date, etc. -- then I guess there's nothing wrong with it. It is your body and your money, after all, so if it will make you truly happy, go for it!



I just know I would never do it myself, and just wanted to share my side of the issue!


----------



## mrom (Oct 16, 2006)

with all the surgery going around, it's hard to remember what real women used to look like. i always told my sister that if we were born 100 years ago, we would be considered gorgeous instead of average compared to all the surgery enhanced people. i breastfed 3 kids and am not the full "C" cup i once was. i'm barely an "A" now, but i am healthy and love my fully functional breasts and the health benefits that they brought to my children.(didn't that used to be the purpose of women having them?) if you decide to go through with it, do your homework and make sure you do it for the right reasons.


----------



## han (Oct 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, small and perky may not always be perfect -- yesterday I just bought the first bra in 5 or 6 years that fit me perfectly, and it is a size 36AA! Yeah, a super-hard size to find -- I could only find two brands in the whole mall that made that size at all, and only one of those brands made a nice underwire style. (The other brand only made soft-cup wire-free bras -- those do nothing for me, I might as well not even wear a bra!) Before I bought that bra, I tried on 20 (yes I counted) 36A's and they were all too big! Very frustrating! So I would love it if my boobs were just a little bigger, just so I could buy regular 36A's and have more than one bra in the whole mall that fits!
But I still don't think I could ever bring myself to get implants. I still think it's just giving into society's message that you have to have big boobs to be beautiful. I think that if more people in our society would embrace boobs of _all_ sizes, there would be a lot fewer people getting boob jobs! And while I haven't had kids yet so I don't really know how I will react, I don't think I'd even want to get implants after childbirth. Again, it just seems like our society can't embrace a post-childbirth body as beautiful, so many people think you have to have perky, perfect boobs to really be beautiful! Why can't sagging post-childbirth boobs be beautiful? After all, it's a sign that you have brought a new life into the world -- most people agree that being a mother is one of the best "jobs" there is!



It seems like we are getting better at realizing that you don't have to be super skinny to be beautiful, so if we are accepting waistlines of more varied sizes as beautiful, why can't we accept more sizes and shapes of boobs as beautiful too? I even took out the removable padding from the bra I bought yesterday because I didn't like seeing my boobs looking bigger when I knew it was fake!

Plus, I am way too frugal, I cringed when I bought a $45 bra yesterday, there's no way I'd ever spend thousands of dollars on a boob job!











However, like I said, those are just my thoughts. If you truly want to get implants just for yourself -- not for what other people think of you, not for what your significant other wants, not as a way to attract a date, etc. -- then I guess there's nothing wrong with it. It is your body and your money, after all, so if it will make you truly happy, go for it!



I just know I would never do it myself, and just wanted to share my side of the issue!





i can respect and see how you feel the way you do since you have not had kids and your boobs are small but perky and one day when your body changes after child birth maybe then you can understand how i see things diffrently and its has nothing to do with thinking bigger boobs are more beautiful


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 16, 2006)

well i wouldn'f get them for anything other than to enhance the appearance after having kids!


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i can respect and see how you feel the way you do since you have not had kids and your boobs are small but perky and one day when your body changes after child birth maybe then you can understand how i see things diffrently and its has nothing to do with thinking bigger boobs are more beautiful Hey, I was trying to say that small and perky isn't that great if they're _too_ small!



When I can only find one bra in the whole mall that fits, and when according to sizing charts in catalogs my bust is 2 sizes smaller than my waist, then yeah, I'd love to have some bigger boobs just so clothes and bras will fit and I will be more in proportion



(Of course, my hips are 3 sizes smaller than my waist... I just have no curves anywhere! lol) So "small and perky" is not always as great as it sounds!
However, I can also understand how someone would be sad about the changes their body goes through after childbirth. I've gained almost 30 lbs in the last 4 years (the first 15 or 20 lbs I needed to gain, but not the last few pounds), and now it doesn't exactly make me happy to look in the mirror and see growing tummy rolls, and to keep buying pants a size bigger each year



(Especially when my boobs haven't got any bigger!)So I can understand that sagging boobs would be upsetting too! But, surgery just seems too drastic for my personal taste. As long as I can find a decent bra to hold the boobies in place, I *think* I will be fine (though you're right, I don't know for sure until I get there!). I also know hubby will always like my body which is a great confidence booster -- he is always telling me how much he loves my boobs even though I think they're too small, and how much he loves my body as a whole even though I complain about my growing waistline!





But honestly, it's not just boob jobs, I don't think I could bring myself to undergo any kind of cosmetic surgery! (Reconstructive surgery, like fixing burn scars or something, is a different story though!) I do want to look good (otherwise I wouldn't be on this site learing about mu



), but surgery is just too drastic for me! If other people want to do it, that's fine, like I said it's they're body and they're money! I just wouldn't do it for myself!


----------



## mintesa (Oct 17, 2006)

girl_geek, I have the same problem, I have small boobs, so I hate bra shopping! I never find a bra. If I do, I buy them in all colors.

well during my whole university studies I had this one bra. Until I finally found another bra after graduating and having a job, that i was able to buy all colors it was in.


----------



## Minako (Oct 17, 2006)

The only time that I think that breast implants are acceptable are when you have so miniature breasts that it REALLY affects your life; you feel can't wear a bikini or bathing suit...you buy much larger bras and stuff them to make them look bigger...If you're breasts are about B or a little less, don't do it. PLEASE. Then again, it is your choice.

I guess I really can't say anything since my (European size!) is 85D

I feel bad when my female friends tell me that they envy me for my breasts. Why?? They might be big, but that doens't mean they are pretty! In my opinion, small-medium breasts that are firm are the nicest.

Also, it is hard to find D-sizes in normal stores! All the nicest bras are A-C!

So having big breasts...well think it over before you do it. And don't exaggerate, because that is NEVER pretty.


----------



## fickledpink (Oct 17, 2006)

I've thought about it before, but at the moment I'm really happy about the size, shape and look of mine as they are.




I think if you choose to get implants, it's your choice and I'm not against them.


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 17, 2006)

honnstly, i LOVE LOVE LOVE my boobs. i was blessed with them, and theyre a nice 36D. i was also blessed with nice full lips. id be upset if i lost either now, i meet "those" kinds of men. who with nice breasts doesnt lol. i think one day women's eyes will evolve to their chest just to make everyones life easier!!!





anyways, i agree with what some of you ladies were saying about haveing small boobs and waking up one day with big one's. when theyre yours you've grown WITH them, you know how to carry yourself, when u jsut get them you are a little boob person with a new big boobs.i think it's wise to have so,eomne who wont let the implants get to your head either! and i think we all agree on the same point it REALLY matters WHY you want them!! if you want them for YOU then i say research research research!! and think about it, i think the wait a year idea is very smart. i just think you need to do it for the right reasons, and understand the implications for later on. really though, as long as you dress decently, and dont exaggerate, you;ll be okay. i mean, men look at women with nice small perky boobs, hell! i even look at them



...so good luck honey and you've got some great pro-and con arguments here so use them to your best advantage! xoxo


----------



## Angie2006 (Dec 4, 2006)

Well girls....Im scheduled for Dec 22nd to have implants and a tummy tuck! The tummy tuck is my main concern, breasts are a secondary...kind of icing on the cake  I got my date last Wed but Im just now starting to get revved up...it's only 3 weeks away! I'm having trouble getting overly excited yet tho, still 3 weeks for something to go wrong and it not happen. Ive wanted a tt for years but could never afford it. I have to finance most of it even now but at least now I have a good enough job to pay it off fairly quickly. I'll take before/after shots for you all.


----------



## Leony (Dec 4, 2006)

LMAO 2004 thread


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 4, 2006)

Does anyone realize that it is more difficult to detect breast cancer if you have implants? That would be the #1 Reason I would not get them! AND yes they look sexy, if you think two torpedos on your chest are sexy..... I have seen one set of breast implants that looked natural and they were implanted under the muscle. My friend spent $9000 on those babies...


----------



## Bea (Dec 9, 2006)

After thinking about it for a number of years I had a BA. I went from a barely there 32A to a 32D. They look and feel great. Look very natural and fit my frame. I'm tall and slender, so I got whats perfect for me. I'm, not going to say my life has changed completely, but it has changed in many ways and I love them and do not regret getting it done at all. Wish I had done it sooner actually. I think most women (that I know anyway) that are an A cup or have lost their previous size due to having children and breast feeding, would think about having a BA. It is not because society dictates that big boobs are the only beautiful, desirable thing. I think the "wish" comes from within. It's part of being a woman, a big part of what makes us feminine. The breasts are perhaps the most obvious, visual thing that sets our physique apart from the males. It's an ancient symbol of womanhood and fertility. The fascination and obsession with boobs is not a new thing. Some of the oldest known sculptures are of women with enormous boobs. They were celebrated and worshipped. I have always felt attractive, have received my share of attention from guys and did not do this due to outside pressures. It was something I did for myself, because I wanted it. Now I no longer think about "them". They are just there. It's a feeling I can't explain, but it's like I now have what puberty didn't give me. It is not wrong to do something for yourself that makes you feel good. As long as you are not hurting anyone. And the bra shopping......wohoo





Oh, and if you think implants are bad, dangerous etc... go to a good plastic surgeon and have them explain a thing or two for you. It's safe. There is no actual evidence that silicone is harmful. The cohesive gel implants wont leak into your body. The scar tissue that forms around the implant also act as a protection for your body. Don't believe the hype and propaganda of those sensationalist tv-shows. It's all about making informed decisions. Do your research before you form an opinion. If you go to a good PS you will also get good, natural-looking results. Hmmm, torpedoes? You only get torpedoes if you ask for it



You can't say all the boob-jobs you have seen have been like this, because most of the time you can't tell. If you saw me, you wouldn't know. You would just be jealous of my perfect pair





Oh, and I'm amazed that women with small breasts have stronger feelings and more things to say about implants than those of us who have them...Is it really that offensive to you? Do you think about it a lot? If you are going to write about "facts and statistics" make sure you get it right! Ok, that was my opinion on the matter


----------



## Braiden (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm only 20yrs. old and I just had a baby 6months ago, I'm naturally very large breasted and after having my son I HATE my chest. Where as I used to love them lol but I've definitely thought about a breast lift after I have one more child, possibly breast implants. But I would definitely go for the more natural look.


----------



## girl_geek (Dec 10, 2006)

First, for the record, I am a 36AA.... the same cup size as a 34A, but with a wider ribcage.

Originally Posted by *Bea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh, and I'm amazed that women with small breasts have stronger feelings and more things to say about implants than those of us who have them...Is it really that offensive to you? Do you think about it a lot? Maybe it's because society is so focused on large breasts, that we can't help but think of it a lot! Just as there's a lot of overweight girls who constantly think about being skinny due to society's messages -- that's what leads to eating disorders, after all! (Not that I am comparing breast implants to eating disorders -- please don't misinterpret me -- I'm just trying to give another example of how society influences how we feel about our bodies!) And for girls that don't mind their smaller boobs but get sick of society telling us that big boobs are beautiful -- well it gets frustrating sometimes! Whereas people who have the implants now have a figure that is at least closer to society's ideal beauty, so of course they are going to feel better about themselves!
No offense to anyone with implants -- Bea, I am glad that you got your since it made you happy! But what annoys me is that I *would* be happy with my boobs if I wasn't constantly bombarded with images of "beautiful" girls with big boobs. I think my boobs look fine and are in proportion with my slender figure. I feel very sexy when I wear a bra and shirt that fits properly -- I can even show cleavage! (Though most of the time I am too modest to do so!) I love *not* having to worry about guys staring at my chest (except for hubby!) -- especially since I work with mostly men! And most importantly, hubby absolutely loves my boobs -- he is constantly telling me so and wanting to see them, and whenever I mention they are small, he looks at me with genuine shock that I would even consider thinking that my boobs are less than perfect!



In fact, when my boobs get bigger during PMS, he tells me, "They look weird, like big balloons!" and he doesn't like it! So I could never get implants just because he wouldn't like them





So the reason I ever get unhappy with my small boobs is when I start comparing myself to women who have figures that are more curvy and considered more "beautiful", and when I go bra shopping -- in 5 years I have only found one bra in my size with underwires and little to no padding (which I prefer) -- why do they think all smaller girls want soft cups or tons of fake looking padding? Grr... If more brands made my bra size, I'd be much happier with my boobs! Actually, for 5 years I never found a bra that fit completely perfect, and I would get so frustrated after bra shopping that I would almost cry, even though normally my small boobs didn't bother me much! But recently I found one brand that fit perfectly (Wacoal), and I was ecstatic!



For the first time, I loved my boobs after a day of bra shopping because this bra fit me so perfectly!!









Now I have no reason to dislike my boobs!

But anyways, if anyone thinks they will be genuinely happy with breast implants, then go for it! But I personally could never do it, because I would feel like I am just giving into society's messages and perpetuating the stereotype that big boobs are beautiful, since there's really no other reason I would want them. So as long as you are truly doing it for YOU, and not for society or a man or anything like that, that is fine with me...

As for Bea's point about feeling feminine -- yeah, I suppose I can see that and I understand your point, although I don't really feel that way myself. Things like hair, makeup, and clothing -- and perhaps most importantly, attitude and behavior -- contribute much more to feminity than the size of your breasts (in my opinion). I have seen plenty of girls with big boobs who still don't otherwise look or act feminine, and plenty of smaller girls who I thought were gorgeous and/or very feminine





Anyways, just my opinion, you all can take it or leave it


----------



## han (Dec 10, 2006)

did you get it done yet??? im wanting to get mine replace and go a lil bigger


----------



## Bea (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi girl geek. I do get your point about seeing images of skinny girls with big boobs and then that makes you feel bad about yourself. I personally never felt bad about myself because of that. Not in that way. Most of the time I felt great about myself, apart from my lack of boobs. And that was magnified when i went clothes shopping ar bra shopping. And although I have always felt that there is room for all shapes and sizes in the world, in me this was like a "loss", there was something missing from me that all other women seemed to have. It's hard to explain, but I relate to everything you write beacause it reminds me of exactly how I felt. Confused, torn between being unaffected by it and then deeply affected. I understand it much more now that it's no longer an issue. My point from before is that I don't think there is such a big focus on big boobs as you say there is in society. Some men are very focused on it, but most men do not care. Also, the ideal of beauty that you see in magazines etc. is of very thin models with no chest at all!!! That is where the pressure comes from according to you, and I don't see boobs in there at all. That is why I said i think we get the dissatisfaction from within. It's much more complex than blaming it on bra-manufacturers and other people's opinions. I don't buy it, and I have been there myself. My hubby didn't want me to get BA done, none of my friends thought I should do it, and that included male friends. It is just in us somewhere. It's instinctual, connected to sex and femininity. I agree that big boobs do not make you feminine by themselves, but it is just one of the main things that are connected to being a woman, and not a little girl. The way people perceive me has not changed at all since my BA. I don't get men staring at my boobs instead of talking to me (beacuse I always have a lot of interesting things to say



), and I still get taken very seriously by everyone I encounter. My personality has not changed. My chest is not a big deal or an issue for anyone else, it's just now it's not an issue for me either!! It is just something i can't explain I think. I don't see PS as any different than improving yourself in any other way. It is more invasive, but if you can afford it, have thought about it and are doing it for the right reasons (to improve your quality of life in some way) then I am all for it. I didn't need to have the BA to "complete" me, but it has just taken away an issue. Oh, I don't think I am explaining this very well. I understand what you are saying. I have been there feeling the same way. I get that "I don't want to feel this way", "I don't want this to be an issue for me", rationalising it and being almost defensive about it, that I used to feel. I hope you can get to a place where you are happy about yourself, regardless of what other people think. Oh, and don't not do something like this just because your boyfriend might not like it. A BA is something you should do, or not do, for yourself!! My hubby didn't want me to, but he still loves both them and me


----------



## girl_geek (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, Bea! But I honestly am happy with how I look the vast majority of the time, I was just trying to explain why some girls with smaller boobs (myself included, at times) get offended or worked up about topics like this, and maybe I emphasized the negative too much. I know there are a lot of super-skinny models out there with no boobs, but there's also tons of models and celebrities who are skinny and do have boobs -- for example, Victoria's Secret catalogs. I look at their lingerie and swimsuits and think, "Yeah right, that won't look the same on me!" lol (Of course I also imagine most of them have implants -- I've only known one girl in real life who was naturally skinny with big boobs!) I guess if I spent more time looking at the runways full of anorexic models rather than air-brushed catalogs, I would feel better and think, "At least I have bigger boobs than her!" lol

But, when I forget about those images and when I'm wearing a bra that actually fits, I feel great about myself! And honestly, I feel more confident about my body more when I'm naked than with clothes on -- most of my body image frustrations just come from clothes shopping!

To put it in more perspective, a few years ago I lost a lot of weight due to some medical problems, and at that point I truly HATED my body -- you could see every bone in my body, and I was always wearing long pants, long sleeves, high necklines, etc. to cover myself up. One day I tried on a shirt with a low neckline that my mom liked and said I should buy, but I literally cried because all I could see was my bony collarbones! If I had been married at the time, I would have been super embarrassed to undress in front of my husband. So I was THRILLED when I finally started gaining weight, and now I feel so confident about my new body! So it is very frustrating for me to feel good about myself most of the time, to feel great about myself when hubby compliments me (which is often), to feel downright sexy in my swimsuit (which has a halter top that gives me amazing cleavage) or in sexy lingerie, but then to suddenly be so frustrated that clothes don't fit! And it's not just my boobs -- I could also complain about how my hips are too skinny in proportion to my waist, so any Misses size pants are super baggy in the hips and butt, and I have to shop in Juniors which is mostly too young and/or trashy for my taste. (Actually, lately that has frustrated me more than bra shopping!) But when I find clothes that do fit (or when I am naked, hehe), I really do feel good about my body! I honestly do think that if clothes/bras were easier to fit, I'd have practically no complaints about my body -- because the only time I really complain about my body is when I am clothes shopping! Yeah, I might occasionally feel inadequate when looking at those VS catalogs, but otherwise I think I would be fine.

Like I said, I am happy that you are happy with your implants, but I don't think I ever could be. I totally agree with you that you should get implants for yourself -- that is why I could never get them, because I am happy with myself, and the only reasons I can think of to get them would be pretty superficial (just for looks, or to make bras fit -- but why spend thousands just to make bras fit, when I have a bra that fits for $45?! lol, but I am pretty frugal



) But, if anyone has un-superficial (is that a word?) reasons for implants -- something that would make you feel happy all the time, not just when you're clothes shopping or tying to attract a guy -- then yes, I would say you should at least consider it!

Anyways, I have rambled on long enough, and I apologize for hijacking this thread and probably boring the rest of the readers


----------



## Bea (Dec 11, 2006)

I get ya! Also, someone should make bras especially engineered for smaller boobs!!! They should be beautiful and come in a huge variety, and not be available in bigger sizes. If someone did this they would not only make a lot of money, but they would also help lots of women feel better about themselves. I remember having just one bra that fit well and made me feel good- one!- for two years.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I know this thread is old,but I am seriously considering implants. I no longer have a car note,so I wont have to finance them,I only had one child almost 25 years ago,and I think my breasts look horrible. I just think having them would really help proportions.I have the a** just no boobs!


----------



## Lia (Aug 25, 2007)

You can either have a BA or else you could just have your boobs lifted if they're not very small but a bit saggy (and i think that surgery is cheaper, since you don't have to pay for the implant)

I once had big boobs, and did a breast reduction, and now i'm happy with my boobs - i even feel a bit weird now because BC made them a bit bigger


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 26, 2007)

If I had the money, I'd get them. My boobs are already big but I'd love to never wear a bra and I'd love for them to just go where they need to be without support!!


----------



## Angie2006 (Aug 26, 2007)

I've had mine for about 8 months now and looovvvve them! They're a big D, some bras a DD but I have big shoulders and a good sized frame so they don't look stripper-ish. I love how they stand up all on their own but surgeon told me to wear a bra at all times unless showering or having sex LOL said he doesnt want to see me in 20 years with em on my belly....so they will sag if you don't harness em.

I say if you want it for you...go for it!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 26, 2007)

if a person thinks she looks terrible it can seriously destroy her but then the prob comes from her mind about what her value is. i agree with a lot of girls here . i myself cant get implants. for a better look or better self esteem ? i have to stuff 2 plastic bag in my chest ? no. i m much more than just my look.

in the end u know ur breast are fake. *sorry if it seems a lil mean. but i m really against stuffing sth unnatural to pretend sth natural.

believe it or not, a lotta people say yeah they look really nice and yes they do look nice on some ppl if they get it done right but what they truely think is no way i m getting my breasts stuff for a so called better look.

*ready to be bashed now*


----------



## farris2 (Aug 26, 2007)

no bashing from me...to each their own


----------



## Lia (Aug 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If I had the money, I'd get them. My boobs are already big but I'd love to never wear a bra and I'd love for them to just go where they need to be without support!! You can get just a lifting


----------



## farris2 (Aug 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can either have a BA or else you could just have your boobs lifted if they're not very small but a bit saggy (and i think that surgery is cheaper, since you don't have to pay for the implant)
I once had big boobs, and did a breast reduction, and now i'm happy with my boobs - i even feel a bit weird now because BC made them a bit bigger

Lia-I dont have that option as mine are too small to bother with a lift.I am the only female on both sides of the family to have small breasts. My younger sister got her share and mine!


----------



## Lip_Gloss (Aug 26, 2007)

You only live once &amp; if the option is there to make you look and feel better about yourself ..WHY NOT? Get them and enjoy.


----------



## cami740i (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm going in Nov. So excited!!


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tinydancer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *If I do it I'm only going to a full B small C. I'm totally happy with my body as it is, so is the man



I would do it because I think it looks great and I could wear more of a variety of clothes.* that's not a dramatic difference...if you can FULLY afford to pay for it then go ahead...if you know payments are an issue then stick to padded or push up bras (Victoria's Secret makes good ones)


----------



## kcamille (Sep 1, 2007)

I've thought about implants


----------



## princessmich (Sep 1, 2007)

I came across this the other day and would like to share with you. Free Breast Implants.


----------



## mark1983 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hello ,

A breast implant is a prosthesis used to alter the size and shape of a woman's breasts (known as breast augmentation, breast enlargement, mammoplasty enlargement, augmentation mammoplasty or the common slang term boob job) for cosmetic reasons, to reconstruct the breast (e.g. after a mastectomy or to correct congenital chest wall deformities), or as an aspect of male-to-female gender transition. A breast tissue expander is a temporary breast implant used during staged breast reconstruction procedures. According to the American Society of Plastic Surgeons, breast augmentation is the most commonly performed cosmetic surgical procedure in the United States. According to data collected by the American Society of Plastic Surgery, in 2007, 307,230 breast augmentation procedures were performed in the U.S., a 12% decrease compared to the previous year. This decrease has been associated with the financial challenges posed by a struggling economy. Despite the decrease, however, breast augmentation surgeries remained as the number one surgical cosmetic procedure performed in the U.S..[citation needed]

There are two primary types of breast implants: saline-filled and silicone-gel-filled implants. Saline implants have a silicone elastomer shell filled with sterile saline liquid. Silicone gel implants have a silicone shell filled with a viscous silicone gel. Several alternative types of breast implants had been developed, such as polypropylene string or soy oil, but these are no longer manufactured.

Pectoral implants are a related device used in cosmetic and reconstructive procedures of the male chest wall.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Anissa (Oct 24, 2010)

I've been thinking of getting implants. I've been wearing makeup since I was in middle school (and very badly...learning by trial and error, lol), so I'm familiar and comfortable with the idea of changing something about myself if I don't like it. That's kind of how I view implants, as a kind of 'tweak' just to change your image a little bit more to your satisfaction. Then again, I definitely wouldn't get huge ones, or even very noticeable ones...just maybe up a size or two, I want to keep them as natural looking as possible, I'm not super small to begin with, I usually wear a 34B. I can understand that smaller breasts would look better on slimmer girls. I'm not remotely large but I do have an hourglass figure that _would_ be voluptuous, if not for my lack of boobs, haha. Think Jessica Rabbit without the chest....it just looks kind of odd. I just want to balance out my figure a little bit. And I'm not gonna lie...I do like sexual attention, and especially with me being in a business where being sexually attractive is the crux of making any money at all.

is the price tag that you gave the same for saline implants? Cause I think I'd prefer those...

Edit: Okay WHOA, sorry, I _just _realised the thread itself is 3 years old. My bad...


----------



## Geek (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes, LOL you may just want to start a new one or something. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Anissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been thinking of getting implants. I've been wearing makeup since I was in middle school (and very badly...learning by trial and error, lol), so I'm familiar and comfortable with the idea of changing something about myself if I don't like it. That's kind of how I view implants, as a kind of 'tweak' just to change your image a little bit more to your satisfaction. Then again, I definitely wouldn't get huge ones, or even very noticeable ones...just maybe up a size or two, I want to keep them as natural looking as possible, I'm not super small to begin with, I usually wear a 34B. I can understand that smaller breasts would look better on slimmer girls. I'm not remotely large but I do have an hourglass figure that _would_ be voluptuous, if not for my lack of boobs, haha. Think Jessica Rabbit without the chest....it just looks kind of odd. I just want to balance out my figure a little bit. And I'm not gonna lie...I do like sexual attention, and especially with me being in a business where being sexually attractive is the crux of making any money at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## kayleigh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

Necromancy!!


----------



## llehsal (Oct 24, 2010)

I actually don't mind them at all.  If I could afford it, I would definitely do it.  To each his own.  It's like me now having braces.  No one thought I needed it.  But in the end I did it because it was something I thought I needed/wanted to do.  Go with your gut doll.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 26, 2010)

I couldn't vote because the choices were a bit extreme.  

Self esteem first!  Plastic surgery is often addictive and expensive to maintain.

My aunt had silicone implants many years ago and one leaked.  She has suffered health problems since the 1970s, such as weak nails and hair, fatigue, headaches.  Another girl I know had saline implants and one leaked. She didn't get sick but you could tell a big difference in the two sides.  She got it repaired.. for a price.

My advice is to wait until the last moment necessary.  Implants don't last forever and most likely will have to be replaced at some point-it's different for everyone.  You may also wish to wait until you have children as the weight gain in pregnancy can cause breasts to stretch and then droop and you may not be able to breastfeed if you choose.  It would be quite annoying to get implants then get pregnant soon afterwards.

It's also harder to detect breast cancer or cysts with implants, some women also get capsular contracture.

A study showed that women with breast implants also ran a higher risk of suicide.  Another study showed the older you are when you get implants, the more satisfied you will be.

It's your decision and no one else's.  But don't be fooled by television and magazines and the internet.  Most men i've ever asked said they prefer women with no implants..1. because foreign objects in the body are weird  2. It says a lot about a person's self esteem and values.

So if you get them make sure you do extensive research and interview several board certified plastic surgeons.  He/she should discuss your options, the risks(including death), and realistic views and a psychological evaluation.  Sometimes something as little as exercise can boost your brain chemicals making you feel better about your whole body. When i was in my early 20's i wanted implants badly. Now, 3 kids later, and almost 30, I no longer want them.  I love my breasts!  I can tell you i have only seen a few good breast jobs but so many bad ones way more bad jobs!

If you have very uneven breasts, some sort of disfigurement or large breasts that hurt your back or neck I can see having surgery, but for me, natural is more attractive at nearly every age.  I'm a D and there is nothing wrong with an A..you can ask most men and they don't have  a size preference..its whats in your brain and how you use your body that counts.


----------



## CoverGirl (Nov 6, 2010)

I think it's fine to get them as long as you REALLY want them and it's completely for _you_. I don't agree with getting plastic surgery because your man tells you to or it's a trendy thing to do. I am open to getting work done myself, but I take it very seriously because it_ is_ surgery. Best of luck to any women here who are getting breast implants or anything else done.


----------



## imonabhaute (Nov 7, 2010)

I haven't had any work done yet, don't plan to, but am all for it.  

I'm a full B and I think it looks good on me.  I haven't ever received complaints either, so I haven't had any desire to have it done.  My mom's best friend growing up had it done, and it really made her feel better about herself.  She was medium framed but had really small breasts and really that was her only issue that she felt that correction was necessary.

My uncle is a plastic surgeon and he said that more frequent than it should be, the woman he's consulting for breast implants needs therapy WAY more than the giant breasts they seek.  He also doesn't like doing megaboob jobs, he really tries to make things look proportional and right on the frame.  Making a girl way topheavy isn't a good advertisement for his practice.


----------



## britney54 (Nov 12, 2010)

I would never get breast implants even though I'm pretty flat! I would just feel fake, and I don't want like fake silicone things inside of me haha. Plus, you can have complications with them, and you will most likely need to have more surgeries in the future.


----------



## bCreative (Nov 12, 2010)

I've never had surgery but something about it freaks me out. I mean you go in for breast implants and might come out with butt implants or 25 toes. It just all freaks me out.

Now me personally I would not get implants unless I was so flat that I basically had no breast! But if you want them then get them.


----------



## Annelle (Nov 12, 2010)

Considering this thread is still going on...

Just wanted to add something that I think most people don't realize: Breast Implants are not permanent.  They're not made to last the rest of your life, and will more than likely need to eventually go in for additional surgery to eventually get them removed or replaced.  The average lifespan is about 10 years (which explains why most come with a 10-year warranty), although some will need replacing much faster or later, depending on how your body adjusts to them and luck.  They generally have a known rupture rate of about 1% per year.  You'll likely need more surgeries throughout your life to maintain replacement implants or eventually get them removed (after which your body won't go back to its formal, non-scarred, non-stretched, pre-surgery/implant self).

You usually have to jump through some extra hoops checking on them (regular MRI's to make sure they're not ruptured, and more skilled people to check your mammograms), which will also cost you some extra cash.

Most people think it's a one time surgery that will give them prettier boobs for life, and it's not.


----------

